# Free Slurpees on Sunday at 7-11



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Slurpee® Canada | 7-Eleven Day


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mmm, pineapple


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

But its a teeny teeny cup, you were warned.. LOL


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

ibenu said:


> But its a teeny teeny cup, you were warned.. LOL


True - I think that the picture I posted is the actual size.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

the date on the poster says july 11, *2008*


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

bettagirl said:


> the date on the poster says july 11, *2008*


They're Free - nobody said Fresh.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^^^ lmao^^^^


----------

